# Recommendations in Gothenburg?



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

Generally spoilt for choice in Scandinavia and I'm not sure I've ever been disappointed by just picking at random, but since I'm travelling for pleasure, and not business this time, I'll have plenty of time to seek something special out if there are any particular recommendations.


----------

